# Group therapy, CT area?



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone know of a group therapy for SA in the CT area? PM me with any information please! :thanks


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> Anyone know of a group therapy for SA in the CT area? PM me with any information please! :thanks


I'd be interested in this also.


----------

